
Today Is Yesterday’s Tomorrow - yoloswagins
https://thestile1972.tumblr.com/post/71691657173/today-is-yesterdays-tomorrow
======
elindbe2
Somewhat interesting article but I don't come away from it with any idea what
to do about the problem the author outlined. I'm also fairly certain if you
look at the people moving away from the city you'd see they have good reasons
for doing so. E.g. to be able to find work, to try to live in a pleasant
community rather than a declining one, etc.

------
armatav
Giving up just makes the story so boring.

Not a good article in my opinion, too many layers of depression to make a
rational point.

------
daneel_w
And yesterday you said tomorrow. Just do it.

------
bradneuberg
From 2013

------
xylophoner
and tomorrow’s yesterday

